# Myths, Rumors & Realities



## Ginsu (Nov 18, 2003)

Let me start by pointing out that this thread is based on over a year of watching and reading all the various threads on this board. This is not about who is right or who is wrong, nor is it that EPAK is or isnt better than any other martial art. Finally it is also not an attack on any individual or organization. So regardless of what you the reader decide to try and take offense from or categorize the following points into. Know that this is nothing more then an observation and is posted here because I am student of Kenpo and will use that in reference more then not.

The phrase perception is reality is more often then not how many people today form their truths and beliefs. For example many people have the belief that there is no ground fighting in Kenpo and that Kenpo has holes in the system. For these people that perceive this, that becomes something they believe and thus a reality to them. Now why they perceive that, or if it is true or not is not the point. The point is that this leads them to believe and take it as the truth and thus in their minds the truth must be told.

Now people, again in most cases, believe things are true for three main reasons.
Something is proven to be factually true (by either cause and effect or by some scientific or mathematical proof) Ex: 3+3=6
They are afraid that something is true (Ex: That just because you are wearing a black belt does not mean that you earned it)
They are afraid that something is not true (Ex: that what they have learned in their martial arts training would protect them)

Accepting the fact, that higher levels of scientific and mathematical proof is based on assumption we can move forward and hopefully all agree that truth based on cause and effect is usually a simple truth based on a past event and simple circumstances.

The second two points both go toward the principle that many people base their truths and beliefs on decisions reached thru fear. They are so afraid that their Kenpo has holes and that they must learn something else or that 90% of all fights go to the ground, that they accept what is told to them and form a belief that becomes a reality for them. Even if it is only based on the written or spoken word and nothing more they form their reality and do nothing to find out if it is valid or not. Thus adding to the point that they are afraid to find out one way or another if there is some truth in their belief or not.

So reality to some may seem like a large concept we all agree upon; when it is in fact more a truly individual thing we all make on our own and base our own truths out of. On things like hear-say and the written word or things we can take as fact. Thus reality and truth are very different for everybody.

Having said all of this leads to truth, what is the truth or how do we accept truth. Sadly as we are all aware the truth hurts, people are afraid to be wrong or to have their ego hurt so instead of an open mind they attack with you are wrong or that is not true. Pushing what they believe to be true or right and not taking a moment to step away and look at themselves. For example look at the various stories on the history of Kenpo and the arguments it has caused. Who was there, who deserves what rank, what happened with said person and the extra he said she said stuff.

Finally I write all of this not to prove that I am better than anyone, as I have had the fact proven to me many times in life that there is always someone that knows more or is more talented etc.. Nor do I write this to preach or be on a soap box. I write this out of disgust for much of the garbage I see spewed over the internet from both Kenpo practitioners and other martial artists alike. I write this out of joy for so many martial artists who are trying to better themselves and their world thru the study of there style or system. I write out of personal insight that none of us are promised tomorrow, and the hope that none of the people reading this fall into the above categories. That we as a community can help those we meet in life that may not have an open mind or a chance to study. I write out of hope you never take for granted that you can learn from anyone you meet in life, martial artist or not. Also with the belief that even if you do not believe in it or happen to call it something else there is such a thing as Karma and what goes around does come around.

To summarize if you wish to respond please do so, but please address the observations in this post not the examples used to make points. For they are just that, examples only and should not be discussed any further except as an example. I did my best to keep this post from having nothing more then example and observation and very little opinion. I am sure that some will read in it what they will, so I close with something that is truly an opinion of mine. Life is too short to not love what you do and what you study, and the written word is a horrible medium from which to judge others by. So it is at the end of every day that you must look yourself in the eye and decide if you like what you see.

Be safe and happy in all your worlds, 

_Ginsu_


----------



## Nightingale (Nov 18, 2003)

not another groundfighting in kenpo thread!


:deadhorse


----------



## Ginsu (Nov 18, 2003)

Sadly you must not have read the post. It has nothing to do with ground fighting, nor any of the other examples that were used. If that is all anyone takes from it then they missed the point completely.

_Ginsu_


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Nov 18, 2003)

Ginsu:

I read your post. 
And I re-read your post. 
And I re-read your post again. 

Your point is what?:idunno:

If you are arguing that first you observe something, then you decide if it is true or not, then I am following you.  If your point is something else, then I am missing it.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 18, 2003)

when I started reading this post I ran right to the summary and found it was not a summary. Then I read the whole thing. What point are you making? Of course people make decsisions based on eronious logic. It won't stop. Your mention of groundfighting was interesting, but i'm not sure where you stand and why.
Sean


----------



## Nightingale (Nov 18, 2003)

seems like a lot of words that don't actually say much.


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Nov 18, 2003)

I think we need to report Ginsu to his instructor:  20 pushups for incomprehensible internet posting!  Michael!!! Are you watching?


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Nov 18, 2003)

i don't understand what it is about. This person surely knows how to write


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Nov 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Old Fat Kenpoka _
> * Michael!!! Are you watching? *



are you sure he is a student of Michael ???

i'm not suprised to see that  

if i were Michael, i would deny any relationship between me and this person UP FRONT. As the matter fact, he is no longer my student from YESTERDAY  

it is so embrassing


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 18, 2003)

Actually, I think I understood it.

Folks, he's talking about misperceptions and growth as you progress.

I think


----------



## Nightingale (Nov 18, 2003)

understanding the text of Aristotle's Categoriae was much easier.


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Nov 18, 2003)

As I think about this more...Ginsu must be saying something really profound...and I am too thick to understand it...and now I don't feel so good about myself anymore...


----------



## satans.barber (Nov 19, 2003)

I read it twice and I have to admit I have no idea what he's talking about either!

Ian.


----------



## Michael Billings (Nov 19, 2003)

... OK, maybe I do.

I read this as very wordy, but a few fairly simple concepts from a guy who has recovered from a broken back, faced death another time, and come out the other side.

Cutting to the chase, and without talking to him:

1.  You create your own reality based on your own perceptions, bottom line.

2.  If you think it is right for you (your Art, your training, etc.), then it probably IS.

3.  People feel threatened when you challenge their paradigm of reality (their perception or belief system), whether here on the internet about their Art, or in the real world.  They respond defensively and this often is in the form of some type of verbal attack or disparaging diatribe (Gee, do we see that one here!)

4. What goes around comes around, as based on the quote below, which I find profound and the most important part of what he is trying to share about himself, i.e. how important his pursuit of the Martial Arts has been to him and his survival and growth.



> I write this out of disgust for much of the garbage I see spewed over the internet from both Kenpo practitioners and other martial artists alike. I write this out of joy for so many martial artists who are trying to better themselves and their world thru the study of there style or system. I write out of personal insight that none of us are promised tomorrow, and the hope that none of the people reading this fall into the above categories. That we as a community can help those we meet in life that may not have an open mind or a chance to study. I write out of hope you never take for granted that you can learn from anyone you meet in life, martial artist or not.



Now as to what he is looking for from this post?  You got me!  I think he is looking for the more profound reasons people train, the reasons they participate in this on line community, and how they percieve what the Art has given them back.  In his case, HIS LIFE, HIS BEING ABLE TO WALK, HIS FAITH, HIS POSITIVE ATTITUDE.

What it has NOT given him is the ability to communicate this to you.  I think he was just trying too hard not to offend anyone,  for one of his first thread starts, and boy was it a heavy one.

-Michael


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Nov 19, 2003)

And like I said before...



> As I think about this more...Ginsu must be saying something really profound...and I am too thick to understand it...and now I don't feel so good about myself anymore...


----------



## Kenpomachine (Nov 19, 2003)

What is it teachers always say? You have to go out of your comfort zone to grow.

I think this not only relates to physical comfort, but also mental, and not just conceptual. You have to ask yourself whether what you believe is true or not, and decide for yourself. That is, they put a question there, and give you the tools to look for an answer, but it's actually you the one who have to do the search, and there's no one who can do it for you.

And there's many people out there who doesn't want to go that way and naïvely believe in whatever is said to them.  But sometimes someone gets to them with some assumption that shakes their confidence. If they're clever, they'll explore the issue further, if not, they'll reply blindly. But that is not only in martial arts, but in every walk of life. That is also how sects develop.

Ok, off my soap box now :soapbox:  (Hee, I actually enjoy visualizing me in the soap box, and it breaking :rofl: :rofl: )


----------



## Ginsu (Nov 19, 2003)

For breaking down some of the points of my post.



> What it has NOT given him is the ability to communicate this to you. I think he was just trying too hard not to offend anyone, for one of his first thread starts, and boy was it a heavy one.



As for communicating this, I wrote this post in this fashion for a reason and to be very honest I was not worried about offending anyone really. Although I certainly did not want OFK to feel bad about himself. 
:asian: 

_Ginsu_


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Nov 19, 2003)

No problem Ginsu...other more effective communicators have been unable to do that to me no matter how hard they tried...


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 19, 2003)

I think we need to just accept that what we train in has value. Our instructors will say somthing and we should test the limits of the logic for ourselves. Who cares what percentage of fights go to the ground. The fact that any of them do should encourage us to prepare ourselves. An exagerated number only serves to make you want to train. I can name a lot of unsafe kicking environments but it won't stop any of you from attempting to end the fight with one in just those environments, but hopefully it could encourage us to work on other tactics, so that when that kick does get our *** kicked we can grow and not do that again.
Sean


----------



## Michael Billings (Nov 19, 2003)

I think Ginsu's post, and correct me if I am wrong, is not about what you do or do not do with your training, or model you are using to train with.  I think he is addressing the amount of conflict, bickering, and just plain "my dad can beat your dad" that goes on in general.

OK, so maybe that is my agenda, and the lack of respect shown, even when we disagree.  At least we keep it in the family.  Or that too may be a fantasy of mine.  

OH WELL.  Read into it what you will, it obviously means or addresses different things to different readers.

Respectfully,
-Michael


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Nov 20, 2003)

his post is really profound. 1 post says ALL. People can have many interpretations after reading 1 post.

i hope he is NOT a philosopher

heavy stuff for me


----------

